# 32GB Ram installiert aber angezeigt wird 32,0 GB (15,9 GB verwendbar), warum nicht komplett ?



## Alex242 (5. August 2017)

Hallo,

meine Frage wäre warum der Rechner anzeigt nur 16 GB der installierten 32 GB nutzen zu können.
Beide Riegel werden erkannt, BS ist Win10 Pro 64 Bit, AMD Ryzen 1700, Asus Hero X370 Mainboard.

Habt jemand einen Tipp ?

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (5. August 2017)

Vielleicht mal Memtest durchlaufen lassen


----------



## HisN (5. August 2017)

Der Bios Post zeigt 32GB an?
Ja: Windows Problem
Nein: Hardware/Bios Problem.
Liefer uns Grundlagen, müssen wir nicht ganz so viel raten.


----------



## evilgrin68 (5. August 2017)

Screenshots entsprechender Anzeigen, wenn du es nicht in Worte fassen kannst.


----------



## DKK007 (5. August 2017)

Oder mal schauen, was unter einem Linux angezeigt wird. 

Sind die 32 GiB RAM mit 4x8 oder 2x16 verbaut?


----------



## Alex242 (5. August 2017)

Sorry,

- ja Windows Systeminfo zeigt 32  GB an  (15,9 GB verwendbar),  2x 16 GB Module Gskill F4-3200C16D-32GTZSK .
- Im Bios bekomme ich 16 GB angezeigt


----------



## 9maddin9 (5. August 2017)

Hast du bei den anderen RAM Bänke auch den selben Fehler?

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alex242 (5. August 2017)

@9maddin9. Müsste ich noch testen, aber ich dachte da ja 32 GB erkannt werden , kann es nicht mit einem nicht erkennen des Ramriegel zusammenhängen.


----------



## Threshold (5. August 2017)

Welches Betriebssystem nutzt du?


----------



## 9maddin9 (5. August 2017)

Steht oben.
Win 10 Pro 64bit

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## cann0nf0dder (5. August 2017)

nicht richtig gelesen


----------



## HisN (5. August 2017)

Alex242 schrieb:


> Sorry,
> 
> - ja Windows Systeminfo zeigt 32  GB an  (15,9 GB verwendbar),  2x 16 GB Module Gskill F4-3200C16D-32GTZSK .
> - Im Bios bekomme ich 16 GB angezeigt



Dann ist doch schon alles klar.
Bios/Hardwareproblem. Brauchste in Windows nicht fummeln

Riegel umstecken und Timings/Frequenzen lockern bis 32GB im Bios erkannt werden.


----------



## Alex242 (6. August 2017)

Hmm, Danke Euch, aber das hat alles keine Änderung gebracht.
Ich bin am Überlegen, meine 16 GB ( 2x8 Gskill F4-3200C14D-16GTZ Memory D4 3200 16GB ) weiter zu nutzen und die 32 GB wieder zurück zu schicken. Für`s Gaming bring mir das sowieso keinen Vorteil.


----------



## Olstyle (6. August 2017)

Das ist natürlich die schnellste "Lösung". Afaik ist Ryzen auch mit Updates kein großer Freund von vier Riegeln.


----------



## Alex242 (6. August 2017)

@ Olstyle: Beide Sets sind jeweils nur 2 Riegel.
Da Ryzen auch mehr von höherem Ramtakt als der Speichermenge profitiert, vermute ich, dass es dann sinnvoller ist bei den 16Gb zu bleiben. Mögliche Asus Bios Updates die in Zukunft die 32 GB zum Laufen bringen, mit vernünftigem Takt, sind mir ehrlich gesagt zu unsicher. Die Investition sollte ja schon eine spürbare Verbesserung bringen.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## HisN (6. August 2017)

Alex242 schrieb:


> Hmm, Danke Euch, aber das hat alles keine Änderung gebracht.
> Ich bin am Überlegen, meine 16 GB ( 2x8 Gskill F4-3200C14D-16GTZ Memory D4 3200 16GB ) weiter zu nutzen und die 32 GB wieder zurück zu schicken. Für`s Gaming bring mir das sowieso keinen Vorteil.



Hängt von Deinen Games/Settings ab. Du würdest überrascht sein. Die 16GB-Zeit ist vorbei.



[ARK] Massive RAM-Probleme - ComputerBase Forum

http://abload.de/img/anno2205_2016_10_12_23muyy.jpg
http://abload.de/img/masseffectandromeda_224s8h.jpg
http://abload.de/img/mirrorsedgecatalyst_2jnu4l.jpg
http://abload.de/img/thedivision_2017_02_02uuj3.jpg
http://abload.de/img/dxmd_2016_08_24_14_41ggult.jpg
http://abload.de/img/7daystodie_2017_07_304bjvm.jpg

Außer Konkurrenz
http://abload.de/img/grw_2017_03_09_22_36_c0uvx.jpg

Wenn der geneigte Gamer denn mal außerhalb von FPS denken würde: Was passiert denn wenn sich die 16GB zum Ende neigen, die man hat? Die Frametimes brechen ein. Der Level-Load dauert länger. Aber das interessiert den Gamer ja nicht, solange die FPS schön hoch sind oder?
Wie viel Ruckler man weniger hätte, wenn man mehr Speicher im Rechner hätte ist ja völlig wurst.

Ich will nix sagen, aber die die Diskussion ist ja nix neues. 4GB, 8GB, 16GB. Die Zeit ist reif für 32GB. Muss nur noch in den Foren ankommen.

Hier mal was eigentlich passiert im System, wenn man genug RAM hat. Auf die Datenträgeraktivität beim 2. Server-Beitritt achten. Nur für den Hinterkopf. wie groß ist BF1 auf der Platte? 60GB? Wie groß ist Gow4 auf der Platte? 100GB? Der ganze Datensalat muss ständig in den Speicher geschaufelt werden. Geschickter wäre es, wenn so viel Speicher da ist, dass das nur ein mal passiert.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GpgXm1305pU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alex242 (6. August 2017)

OK, das sind natürlich greifbare Argumente und Spiele die ich Spiele sind auch unter deinen Beispielen.
FPS ist mir wichtig, die Frametimes natürlich auch. Ich wußte nicht , dass dies so große Auswirkungen haben kann. Nur wenn ich meine 32 GB nicht zum Laufen bringe, nützt mir dies nicht so viel.


----------



## HisN (6. August 2017)

Wie viel Mhz bist Du denn runter gegangen um sie zum laufen zu bringen?
Oder ist das eher .... 3.2Ghz laufen nicht .... dann will ich das RAM nicht?


----------



## Alex242 (6. August 2017)

Bin bis auf 2133 runtergegangen.


----------



## iGameKudan (6. August 2017)

Kann sein dass ich es überlesen habe - aber hast du die Riegel schon einzeln getestet? Das klingt verdächtig danach, als wäre einer der Riegel im Eimer. 

16GB-Riegel dürften Dual-Ranked sein, im Dual-Channel dürften die ja auch betrieben werden... Offiziell unterstützt Ryzen bei Dual Ranked-Dual Channel-RAM nur 1866MHz. Daher das auch nochmal austesten.


----------



## DKK007 (6. August 2017)

2133 als niedrigste kaufbare Frequenz sollte eigentlich laufen. 

Würde eher auf einen defekten Riegel tippen.


----------



## Lokilee (13. August 2017)

Bei mir hat es geholfen die Batterie für 10min zu entfernen


----------



## Lokilee (13. August 2017)

Im BIOS und win wurde er immer angezeigt.


----------



## dagger85 (22. August 2017)

Ja steck mal die zwei Riegel in den zweiten Dual Slot


----------



## Rammler2 (24. August 2017)

Könnte ein Slot auch defekt sein. Oder was auch eventuell sein kann ist verbogene Sockelpinks im CPU-Sockel, die zu Problemen  beim Erkenenn des Rams führen. Wurden vorher schon 32gb ram erkannt? Oder ist der PC frisch zusammen gebaut?


----------

